# what setting for photoshop to PRINT sublimation designs



## monkeyisland90 (Dec 1, 2008)

So i draw anime style designs through photoshop.. but what is the best page setup to use so that the print won't look dither and will look sharp like vector designs.. currently i just start drawing on a 11x13 canvas 72dpi.. should i just change the dpi to 300 and it will look much more sharper? this will be on a tshirt.. so i don't think it matters much..right?


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

It matters. With sublimation printing - the higher quality image you've got, the better will be your print.

For fabrics, resolution of 300 dpi is ok. 
Before you start drawing, set up your canvas to the actual dimentions of what you want the printed design to be at 300 dpi.


----------

